# Wallpapering Questions



## weehaggis (Jan 5, 2015)

2 Questions about wallpapering.
1)I will be using heavy duty,beadboard look wallpaper over hardboard. I haven't put the wallpaper up yet. Is it better to wallpaper over smooth or rough surface of wallpaper ?
2)This wallpaper and board will be going on the ceiling. Since the long length of the room is the way the paper must run, in order to minimize wastage , can beadboard style wallpaper be butted up end to end to complete length or will the join be obvious (with 2 factory ends butted) ?
Thanks


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Years ago the old timer that taught me how to paper said ,you NEVER butt the paper, has to go on in one piece.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Pictures of your current ceiling and the paper you are planning to install would help a great deal. What exactly are you describing with "hardboard?" Is it old plaster? Drywall? Some sort of wood product? You really want a smooth, defect-free surface to apply your paper. Any roughness or bumps, dings, etc can telegraph through the paper and stand out like a sore thumb.

How you join the pieces will depend on the "drop" or repeat match pattern. If you don't get that figured out, yes, it will be noticeable if you don't get the match right. Thoroughly read the instructions which will tell you what the "drop" for the repeat match is. It might be 22", it might be a lot less. I would recommend "dry-fitting" the pieces on the floor to get the match right before attempting the ceiling install. You will need something to hold the paper in place as you unroll it or it will ravel back into a roll and frustrate you to no end. 

Post the pics and we can give better advice.


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

So you are planning to attach hardboard to an existing ceiling, then cover the hardboard with a thick 'gypsum in a roll' paper embossed with a bead board pattern? Or did I read your question incorrectly?

If I read it correctly, why not just use bead board plywood instead of the hardboard and completely avoid trying to hang wall paper on the ceiling.

See link for product from Lowes.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/48-in-x-8-ft-Beaded-Birch-Plywood-Wall-Panel/1000009356?cm_mmc=search_bing-_-Millwork-_-Dsa_mlw_122_%20Mouldings%20&%20Specialty%20Millwork-_-wall%20panels&k_clickID=357ca513-0c55-4ac8-a20c-f1499c10d507


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

MI-Roger said:


> So you are planning to attach hardboard to an existing ceiling, then cover the hardboard with a thick 'gypsum in a roll' paper embossed with a bead board pattern? Or did I read your question incorrectly?
> 
> If I read it correctly, why not just use bead board plywood instead of the hardboard and completely avoid trying to hang wall paper on the ceiling.
> 
> ...


I was looking for similar for a ceiling on a small job but those panels are listed as wall applications and I believe sagging would be the end result unless the framing was on 12x12 oc.


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I was looking for similar for a ceiling on a small job but those panels are listed as wall applications and I believe sagging would be the end result unless the framing was on 12x12 oc.


The individual milled bead-boards are available. On a small job they would be easier to work with than a large panel. Or install furring strips across the ceiling joists at a closer spacing to which the large panel(s) can then be affixed. Possibly use glue and staples/nails to prevent bowing and sagging.


----------

